# Free food



## compo (7 Sep 2012)

The beauty of riding for no real reason other than the pure pleasure of it is that there are no hard and fast rules about what I can or cannot do on a ride.

This morning I did a gentle 30 miler, tried out a new track that I wont do again unless on a MTB and just generally revelled in the sunshine. When I came across a huge bank of brambles which was heavy with blackberries on the side of the track (an old WW2 airfield) it was just too much to resist. I spent a pleasant half hour filling up a couple of sandwich bags which I keep in my panniers. I knew we had some cooking apples indoors so tonight we are having blackberry and apple crumble.

Isn't cycling great!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

Cor you could make some lovely wine with those!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2012)

blackberries fresh of the bush are great and combined with apples make a great pie


----------



## HovR (7 Sep 2012)

I've been seeing lots of people picking blackberries on the edge of the cycle tracks recently, might have to stop for a graze myself!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2012)

Was eating some myself during a ride along the canal a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Sep 2012)

Just remember to only eat fruit hanging above chest height...


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Oct 2012)

I`ll bring the custard... whats your address?


----------



## bubbles3 (13 Oct 2012)

The only free food i got today while out riding... was a fly!  extra nutrition. mmm.lovely. Not! Cracking day for a ride though, extra nutrition aside!


----------



## LarryDuff (13 Oct 2012)

Some yobs in a Clio threw a couple of chips at me as their car passed me this morning.


----------



## Trail Child (14 Oct 2012)

I got a bit of mud in my mouth on my MTB this morning ...


----------



## HovR (14 Oct 2012)

Trail Child said:


> I got a bit of mud in my mouth on my MTB this morning ...


 
I'm just glad that this morning I was behind a rider with mudguards when we hit a big patch of manure slurry a farmer had dropped. The rider beside me wasn't so lucky!


----------

